# Happy Birthday



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

HaPpY BiRtHdAy

Happy Birthday Wolfie
I hope you have a great day
Maybe KB will get you something real nice









Happy Birthday yano99
Have a nice day

Don action


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Wolfie! action








yano99! action

Hope you both have absolutely wonderful days!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

John


----------



## PDX_Shannon (Apr 18, 2005)

Happy Birthday Wolfie and Yano99!!









Have a great day!

Pdx_Shannon


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY, WOLFIE!!!*
















Have a *really*, *really*, *REALLY GREAT DAY**!!!*


































































Happy Trails,
Doug, Shannon, The Kids and last but not least... Cowboy, The Wonder Beagle (WOOF!)


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY, YANO99!!!*









Have a great one!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

TO YOU 







TO YOU







DEAR WOLFIE







TO YOU

Has anyone ever sang Happy Birthday to you on the internet before????

Have a great weekend and tell KB that whatever he got you, it isn't enough!!!

Gary


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> HAPPY BIRTHDAY, WOLFIE!!!


Have a good one!

Mark


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY *









darrel


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Happy Birthday to the both of you!!!!

Make it a great day!!

Steve


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY WOLFIE*

Many Many More!!!
Hope you have a wondeful day!!










Hugs Tami


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Happy Birthday yano99

sunny Hope you have a wonderful day!! sunny































Tami


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

WOW! Thanks all !!!

Its been a great day (LOTS of new toys for Puff) and now - well - I'm a little closer to being eligible for my own AARP membership (rather than having to ride on KB's coat tails)


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

That was amazing, Tami!!!

Shelties & orchids & wonderful wishes from a new friend!!!









Thanks so much. That was very sweet!


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Wolfie,








and wishies for many more to come. sunny


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Gee, and I missed it. Happy brithday to both.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Hope the two of you had a grerat birthday....


----------

